# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Մահացել է Օհան Դուրյանը

## V!k

> Այսօր  կյանքի 88-րդ տարում մահացել է անվանի, աշխարհահռչակ դիրիժոր Օհան Դուրյանը: Դուրյանը ծնվել էր 1922թ. սեպտեմբերի 8-ին, Երուսաղեմում: Ուսանել է   Երուսաղեմի կոնսերվատորիայում' Պֆեֆֆերի եւ Գրինտալի դասարաններում: 1945թ.   ավարտել է կոնսերվատորիան եւ շրջագայելու մեկնել Եվրոպայով: 1960-65թ.   եղել է Հայկական ֆիլհարմոնիայի գլխավոր դիրիժորը, իսկ 1971-ից' Օպերայի եւ   բալետի հայկական թատրոնի դիրիժորը: Աշխատել է Բեռլինի, Դրեզդենի, Լեյպցիգի   սիմֆոնիկ նվագախմբերի հետ:
>  Դուրյանն աշխատել է աշխարհի 110 նվագախմբերի հետ


իրոք հայ ժողովուրդը ՄԵԾ մարդ կորցրեց: Ցավակցում եմ Օհան Դուրյանի ընտանիքին :Cray: 


http://www.slaq.am/am/news/26398.htm

----------

Kita (06.01.2011), Rhayader (08.01.2011), Մաեստրո (06.01.2011), Նարե (07.01.2011)

----------


## ars83

Իրոք, ցավալի է:  :Sad:  Աստված հոգին լուսավորի:

----------


## Moonwalker

Ցավակցություններս նրա ընտանիքին: Աստված հոգին լուսավորի: :Sad:

----------


## Universe

Աստված իր հոգին լուսավորի  :Sad:

----------


## Chuk

Էս մարդու դեպքում խոսքերն ուղղակի ավելորդ են: Ամեն պահի արվեստի ու ժողովրդի հետ.. ու էս ոչ թե ստանդարտ խոսքեր են այլ ուղղակի ճշմարտություն..

----------

Jarre (06.01.2011), Norton (06.01.2011), Մաեստրո (07.01.2011), Նարե (07.01.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Աստված հոգին լուսավորի:

----------


## Արամ

Ցավակցում եմ նրա ընտանիքին:

----------


## murmushka

Ցավալի կորուստ է
Աստված հոգին լուսավորի

----------


## Մաեստրո

Օհան Դուրյանն ապրեց քաղաքացու, և մտավորականի անբասիր կյանքով, և երբեք զիջումների չգնաց իր խղճի հաշվին: Մնաց իր սկզբունքներին հավատարիմ, որ կոչված էին ծառայելու իր ժողովրդին: ժամանակներն ու մարդիկ անցողիկ են, արժեքները՝ մնայուն: Եվ Օհան Դուրյանն այդ մնայուն արժեքներից է: Նա մշակութային անգնահատելի ժառանգություն թողեց իր հայրենիքին:

----------

ars83 (09.08.2013), Chuk (06.01.2011), Kuk (07.01.2011), matlev (07.01.2011), Moonwalker (06.01.2011), Norton (06.01.2011), Smokie (07.01.2011), V!k (07.01.2011), ԿԳԴ (07.01.2011), ՆանՍ (08.01.2011), Նարե (07.01.2011)

----------


## Smokie

Ցավակցում եմ ոչ միայն նրա հարազատներին, այլ ամբողջ հայ ժողովրդին: :Sad:  Աստված հոգին լուսավորի:

----------


## Chuk

> *Օհան Դուրյանի այրու հայտարարությունը*
> 
> _Հունվար 07, 2011 | 12:37_
> 
> Հունվարի 6-ին՝ Սուրբ Ծննդյան առավոտյան, երկարատև հիվանդությունից հետո, ժամը 7:45-ին կյանքից հեռացավ 20-րդ դարի մեծագույն կոմպոզիտորներից մեկը՝ Օհան Դուրյանը: Իր վերջին խոսքերն իր հանգուցյալ մորն էին ուղղված, մտքերն՝ իր հայրենիքի հետ էին: Մաեստրոն հեռացավ խաղաղ՝ հանգելով Մոցարտի երաժշտության հնչյունների ներքո, որ խնդրեց միացնել իր համար և որոնց հոգեվարքի պահին անգամ՝ չափ տվեց ... մի վերջին անգամ: Նրա մահճի մոտ էին իր հարազատներն ու ամենամերձավոր բարեկամները:
> 
> Օհան Դուրյանն ապրեց քաղաքացու և մտավորականի ամբասիր կյանքով և երբեք զիջումների չգնաց իր խղճի հաշվին: Մնաց իր սկզբունքների հավատարիմ, որ կոչված էին ծառայելու իր ժողովրդին: ժամանակներն ու մարդիկ անցողիկ են, արժեքները՝ մնայուն: Եվ Օհան Դուրյանն այդ մնայուն արժեքներից է: Նա գնաց, բայց շարունակում է ապրել իր մշակութային անգնահատելի ժառանգությամբ և իր հայրենիքի արժանավոր քաղաքացիների հոգիներում: Այն ամենն ինչ ուներ՝ Դուրյանը տվեց իր ժողովրդին: Եվ ժողովուրդն անշուշտ՝ կհատուցի նրա հիշատակին:
> 
> Ուզում եմ շնորհակալություն հայտնել ողջ հայությանն՝ այն անսահման և անկեղծ սիրո համար, որ ցուցաբերեց մաեստրոյին այս ողջ ընթացքում: Ուզում եմ շնորհակալություն հայտնել բոլոր նրանց` ովքեր մեր կողքին էին այս դժվար ու ծանր օրերին: Աստված Ձեզ պահապան:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ news.am

----------

Kuk (07.01.2011), Monk (08.01.2011), Moonwalker (07.01.2011), Norton (08.01.2011), VisTolog (07.01.2011), Արշակ (08.01.2011), Դատարկություն (07.01.2011), Հարդ (07.01.2011), Մաեստրո (07.01.2011), ՆանՍ (08.01.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Հունվարի 6-ին՝ Սուրբ Ծննդյան առավոտյան, երկարատև հիվանդությունից հետո, ժամը 7:45-ին կյանքից հեռացավ *20-րդ դարի մեծագույն կոմպոզիտորներից մեկը*՝ Օհան Դուրյանը:


 :Shok:  :Nea: 
Եթե գոնե դիրիժոր գրված լիներ, կհամաձայվեի: Բայց Օ. Դուրյանը կոմպոզիտոր... էն էլ 20-րդ դարի մեծագույն: Իր 2 տասնյակը չանցնող ստեղծագործությունները ոչ մի կերպ նման բարձր կոչման չեն ձգում: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ ուղղակի սովորական վրիպակ է: :Think:

----------

Elmo (07.01.2011), Մաեստրո (07.01.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե գոնե դիրիժոր գրված լիներ, կհամաձայվեի: Բայց Օ. Դուրյանը կոմպոզիտոր... էն էլ 20-րդ դարի մեծագույն: Իր 2 տասնյակը չանցնող ստեղծագործությունները ոչ մի կերպ նման բարձր կոչման չեն ձգում: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ ուղղակի սովորական վրիպակ է:


Կարծում եմ, որ դա լրատվամիջոցի վրիպակ է: Ափսոս, այլ կայքերում չգտա այս տեքստը՝ համեմատելու համար:

----------


## Chuk

> Կարծում եմ, որ դա լրատվամիջոցի վրիպակ է: Ափսոս, այլ կայքերում չգտա այս տեքստը՝ համեմատելու համար:


Գտա նաև lragir.am-ում: Նույնն է: Այսուհանդերձ հակված եմ պատահականություն համարել: Դուրյանն աշխարհահռչակ է իր դիրիժորությամբ:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Գտա նաև lragir.am-ում: Նույնն է: Այսուհանդերձ հակված եմ պատահականություն համարել: Դուրյանն աշխարհահռչակ է իր դիրիժորությամբ:


Ահա նույնանման տեքսով հայտարարություն նաև *slaq.am*-ում: Ըստ երևույթին վրիպակը սկզբնաղբյուրում է տեղ գտել:

----------


## Lion

Ցավալի է :Sad:  Այն մարդկանցից մեկն էր, որ հայ ժողովրդի դիմագիծն էր ձևավորում...

----------


## Elmo

> Եթե գոնե դիրիժոր գրված լիներ, կհամաձայվեի: Բայց Օ. Դուրյանը կոմպոզիտոր... էն էլ 20-րդ դարի մեծագույն: Իր 2 տասնյակը չանցնող ստեղծագործությունները ոչ մի կերպ նման բարձր կոչման չեն ձգում: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ ուղղակի սովորական վրիպակ է:


Վրիպակ ա ու բավականին տարածված: Մի անգամ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյաննն էլ երգահան Կոմիտասին կոմպոզիտոր էր անվանում ու հպարտանում, որ ինքը գիտի Կոմիտասն ով ա, իսկ իշխանավորների համար դա պարզապես պողոտայի անուն ա:

Դուրյանին օղորմի: Արժանի արվեստագետ էր:

----------

Lion (07.01.2011), Moonwalker (08.01.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> *Վերջին հրաժեշտ*
> 
> Հայ հանրությունը մեծանուն կոմպոզիտոր Օհան Դուրյանին հնարավորություն կունենա վերջին հրաժեշտը տալ հունվարի 9-ին եւ 10-ին: Նրա մարմինը վաղը կդրվի Երեւանի Սուրբ Հովհաննես եկեղեցում, ուր եւ վաղը, ժամը 17-ից կսկսվի հոգեհանգստի արարողությունը:
> 
> Հաջորդ օրը` ժամը 12-ից կսկսվի վերջին հրաժեշտի արարողությունը Օպերայի շենքում: Ժամը 14-ին նախատեսված է հուղարկավոությունը: Մաեստրոյի մարմինը կամփոփվի Կոմիտասի անվան Պանթեոնում:


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------

Moonwalker (08.01.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Հայ հանրությունը մեծանուն *կոմպոզիտոր* Օհան Դուրյանին հնարավորություն կունենա վերջին հրաժեշտը տալ հունվարի 9-ին եւ 10-ին:


Չեմ հասկանում նույն սխալը անընդհատ կրկնելու միտումն ինչով է պայմանավորված: :Think:

----------


## Jarre

> Չեմ հասկանում նույն սխալը անընդհատ կրկնելու միտումն ինչով է պայմանավորված:


Որովհետև Դուրյանը նաև կոմպոզիտոր է։ Եթե չեմ սխալվում «Կոմիտասական» երկու սյուիտները իր ստեղծագործություններն են  :Wink: 

Չէ, հաստատ չեմ սխալվում։ Հեսա, սա էլ աղբյուրը.




> Այդ համերգն արտասովոր էր, քանի որ նվիրված էր Դուրյան *կոմպոզիտորին*: Ծրագրում էին Դաշնամուրի, ֆլեյտայի եւ լարային նվագախմբի կոնցերտային սիմֆոնիետի հայաստանյան պրեմիերան՝ հեղինակի ղեկավարությամբ, «Կոմիտասական» երկու սյուիտները սիմֆոնիկ նվագախմբի եւ երգեհոնի համար (վահանակի մոտ էր ՀՖՆ գեղարվեստական ղեկավար Էդուարդ Թոփչյանը): Համերգն սկսվեց *Դուրյանի վոկալ երաժշտությամբ* (հեղինակը նստած էր դաշնամուրի մոտ), որտեղ նա առավել ինքօրինակ է, մտերմիկ, բացառիկ կամերային:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Որովհետև Դուրյանը նաև կոմպոզիտոր է։ Եթե չեմ սխալվում «Կոմիտասական» երկու սյուիտները իր ստեղծագործություններն են


Ժառ ջան, էդ ես էլ գիտեմ: Բայց ասենք եթե Փարաջանովը նաև կոլաժներ ու գծանկարներ էր անում, ուրեմն որ հարցնեն Փարաջանովն ով էր, պիտի առաջինը ասես նկարի՞չ էր: :Think: 
Մահվան հայտարարությունն էլ.



> Հունվարի 6-ին՝ Սուրբ Ծննդյան առավոտյան, երկարատև հիվանդությունից հետո, ժամը 7:45-ին կյանքից հեռացավ *20-րդ դարի մեծագույն կոմպոզիտորներից* մեկը՝ Օհան Դուրյանը:


տպվել էր բոլոր թերթերում ու էլ. լրատվության միջոցներում, նաև բոլոր հեռուստաալիքները կրկնեցին մեկին-մեկ: Կարծում եմ ավելի հավանական է, որ Elmo-ի ասածի պես դիրիժորին կոմպոզիտորի հետ շփոթելու հետևանք է:

----------


## Gayl

Մինչև վերջին շունչը կանգնեց իր ազգի կողքին և երբեք չծնկեց:
Ցավակցություններս ամբողջ հայ ազգին:

----------

Kuk (08.01.2011), Մաեստրո (08.01.2011), Նարե (09.01.2011)

----------


## Rhayader

Լավ մարդ էր, լավ դիրիժոր: Միանում եմ ցավակցություններին:

----------


## Rammstein

Ափսոս, Աստված հոգին լուսավորի:

----------


## Ծով

Աղմուկից խուսափելու համար չարգելեցին, որ Դուրյանը հողին հանձնվի պանթեոնում...արդեն քիչ էր մնում որոշվեր, որ դին տարվելու ա Փարիզ...էհ,,,
կոմպոզիտոր , դիրիժոր...ինչի՞ հետևից եք ընկել,,,
Ցավակցում եմ բոլորիս...ՄԵծ հայի կորստի համար հատկապես....

----------

Chuk (09.01.2011), Jarre (10.01.2011), Kuk (09.01.2011), Moonwalker (09.01.2011), murmushka (09.01.2011), Nadine (12.01.2011), Norton (09.01.2011), V!k (09.01.2011), Ձայնալար (09.01.2011)

----------


## Chuk

*ՀԻՇԱՏԱԿԻ ԵՎ ԵՐԱԽՏԻՔԻ ԽՈՍՔ*

Անսփոփելի կորուստ ունեցավ հայ ժողովուրդը. կյանքից հեռացավ աշխարհահռչակ դիրիժոր, մեծանուն արվեստագետ, երաժշտության աշխարհի ամենանուրբ խորքերը թափանցած ու  ամենաբարձր գագաթները նվաճած, մաեստրո Օհան Դուրյանը։ Նա այն վաստակաշատ ու երախտավոր մեծերից էր, որի մահը ցանկացած տարիքում աներկիմաստորեն վաղաժամ պիտի համարվեր, եւ որի ապրած յուրաքանչյուր նոր օրը վաղուց արդեն նվեր ու շնորհ էր իր ժողովրդին։ Ամեն մի նման ահռելի կորստից հետո ազգը մի տեսակ որբացման զգացում, ինքնության խաթարման յուրատեսակ մի վտանգ է զգում: Օհան Դուրյանը տեղափոխվեց Հայոց մեծերի այն երկնային պանթեոնը, որի գոյությունն ու գիտակցումը ամրացնում ու պահպանում է նույն այդ ազգային ինքնությունը։

Օհան Դուրյանի կորուստը միայն ազգային չէ՝ նկատի ունենալով նրա արվեստի միջազգային ու համաշխարհային մակարդակն ու ճանաչումը: Տասնյակ միլիոնավոր մարդիկ նրա շնորհիվ մտան այն երաժշտական զարմանահրաշ աշխարհը, որ նրա արվեստի կախարդանքով հնչյունայինից վերածվում էր շոշափելի առարկայականի։

Օհան Դուրյանի կորուստը միայն արվեստի աշխարհինը չէ՝ նկատի ունենալով նրա ոչ միայն արվեստագետի, այլեւ Մարդու ու Քաղաքացու բարձրագույն հարգը։ Եթե առողջության բերումով նա վերջին տարիներին արդեն գործնականում չէր կարողանում բեմ բարձրանալ, ապա որպես իր երկրի քաղաքացի, ազատության համար պայքարի մարտիկ, մշտապես, մինչեւ վերջին օրը բեմի վրա էր՝ ժողովրդի կողքին՝ ընդդեմ անիրավության ու ապօրինության։ Իր կյանքով նա կերտեց մտավորականի ու քաղաքացու այն չափորոշիչ-կերպարը, որի կողքին երեւակվելու, սմքելու ու ոչնչանալու է քաղքենիականը, կեղծ հայրենասիրականը։ Մինչդեռ նրա կերպարին ձգտելն ու մերձենալը դառնալու է մարդկային բարձր մի առաքինություն։

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրես*

----------

Kuk (09.01.2011), Moonwalker (09.01.2011), Nadine (12.01.2011), Norton (10.01.2011), Smokie (10.01.2011), V!k (10.01.2011)

----------


## Chuk

*Ցավակցական խոսք*

Կյանքից հեռացավ աշխարհահռչակ դիրիժոր, մաեստրո Օհան Դուրյանը` մեր սիրելի ՄԱԵՍՏՐՈՆ: Մենք ցավակցում ենք Մաեստրոյի ընտանիքին, հարազատներին, մեզ բոլորիս, ովքեր բախտ ունեցան լինել նրա ժամանակակիցը, վայելել նրա երաժշտական հանճարն ու մտավորական խիզախությունը:

Հայ ժողովուրդն անդառնալի կորուստ ունեցավ: Մեզանից հեռացավ իսկական մտավորական, որը համայն մարդկությանը պարգևելով իր դիրիժորական հանճարը, վայելելով փառքի րոպեներ աշխարհահռչակ բեմերում, վայրկյան իսկ չլքեց իր ժողովրդին ու իր երկիրը ամենադժվար պահերին: Մեր սիրելի Մաեստրոն իր ժողովրդի կողքին կանգնեց այս բռնապետության դեմ պայքարի առաջին իսկ օրերից, մինչ իր կյանքի վերջը` դառնալով համաժողովրդական շարժման հոգևոր սյունը: Մաեստրոն ապրեց` իր մեջ արտացոլելով մարդկային վսեմագույն գաղափարներ` սերն առ հայրենիք, սերն առ երաժշտություն, սերն առ ՄԱՐԴ:

Մաեստրոյի` մեր պայքարի ավագ ընկերոջ մահը մեզ բերեց ունայնություն զգացում, բայց նաև կրկնակի պարտավորություն նրա հիշատակի առաջ` ավարտին հասցնել համաժողովրդական շարժման հաղթանակը, որի համար նա չխնայեց ոչինչ:

Բարի ճանապարհ դեպի անմահություն սիրելի ՄԱԵՍՏՐՈ...
 
*Քաղբանտարկյալներ`*
Սասուն Միքաելյան
Նիկոլ Փաշինյան
Մուրադ Բոջոլյան
Շմավոն Գալստյան
Ռոման Մնացականյան
Սարգիս Հացպանեան
Արա Թադևոսյան
Հարություն Ուռուտյան
Արամ Բարեղամյան
_ 
08.01.2011_

----------

Gayl (10.01.2011), Jarre (10.01.2011), Kuk (09.01.2011), Moonwalker (09.01.2011), Nadine (12.01.2011), Norton (10.01.2011), Smokie (10.01.2011), V!k (10.01.2011), Ձայնալար (10.01.2011), Մաեստրո (10.01.2011)

----------


## Smokie

Ուզում եմ այստեղ մի փոքրիկ հատված տեղադրել մաեստրոյի կյանքից:
Օհան Դուրյանն իհարկե հիանալի լսողություն ուներ եւ երբ նվագախմբում որեւէ մեկը մի փոքրիկ վրիպակ աներ, կամ մի տեղ չնվագեր, լավ չէր լինի իր համար: Մի անգամ, փորձի ժամանակ, նվագախմբի անդամներից մեկը չխփեց իր ափսեիկները, մաեստրոն բարկացած նայեց իրեն, իսկ վերջինս սկսեց դողացնել ձեռքերը, իբրեւ թե խփել է: Օհան Դուրյանն ապշել էր, ինչպե՞ս նա չլսեց դա, ուրեմն նա ընդհանրապես լսողություն չունի, ուրեմն նա կործանված է, շատ ծանր էր տանում: Նա անձամբ խոսեց այդ տղայի հետ՝ հարցնելով թե այդ ինչպե՞ս է խփել որ ինքը դա չի լսել՝ վերջինս տեսնելով, որ մաեստրոն շատ է նեղվել, ասաց. «Չէ՛ մաեստրո, ես չեմ խփել»: Դուրյանն ուղղակի երախտապարտ էր, նրա ուրախությանը չափ չկար: :Smile:

----------

Gayl (10.01.2011), Moonwalker (10.01.2011), Ծով (12.01.2011)

----------


## Kuk

Ինչ ամոթ ա արա.




> Ժողովրդին զայրացրել էր նաեւ այն, որ պանթեոնում ոչ միկրոֆոն կար, ոչ երաժիշտների նվագակցություն, իսկ օպերայի աստիճանների մոտ, երբ սկսվում էր Մաեստրոյի հրաժեշտի արարողությունը, դեռ ամանորի մանկական ներկայացում էր գնում, ավելին, երբ նրա դին օպերայից դուրս էին հանում, հնչում էր ոչ թե նրա չափ տված կամ հեղինակած երաժշտությունը, այլ սահադաշտից հասնող հաղորդավարի ձայնը, ով հիշեցնում էր թե ում քանի րոպե է մնացել:


Աղբյուր

----------

Chuk (10.01.2011), Gayl (10.01.2011), Mephistopheles (11.01.2011), Moonwalker (10.01.2011), Norton (10.01.2011), Rammstein (24.01.2011), Smokie (10.01.2011), Ungrateful (11.01.2011), V!k (10.01.2011), Zangezur (10.01.2011), Աբելյան (10.01.2011), Մաեստրո (10.01.2011)

----------


## Zangezur

Բա ուր էին նախագահն ու վարչապետը: Այլանդակ են, հո զոռով չի: Սեռժը կնգան ու հովիկին էր ուղարկել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բա ուր էին նախագահն ու վարչապետը: Այլանդակ են, հո զոռով չի: Սեռժը կնգան ու հովիկին էր ուղարկել:


երբ հայաստանը վարչապետ ու նախագահ կունենա , էն ժամանակ էլ էդ հարցը կտանք

----------

Kuk (11.01.2011), Nadine (12.01.2011), Zangezur (11.01.2011)

----------


## ars83

Եկեք մաեստրոյին հիշենք իր կատարած գործով։ Մոտ մի շաբաթ առաջ հայտնաբերեցի նրա ղեկավարմամբ Դեբյուսիի նոկտյուրնները։ Լսում եմ, նայում, ու չեմ կշտանում։

----------

Freeman (09.08.2013), keyboard (09.08.2013), Lílium (09.08.2013), Moonwalker (09.08.2013)

----------


## ars83

Շատ ուրախալի է՝ ահագին բան է հայտնվել ՅԹ-ում Դուրյանից, ժամանակին, երբ նայում էի, չկար։
Բրուկների 7-րդ սիմֆոնիան.

----------

Freeman (14.08.2013)

----------

